# Steve Balestrieri daily workouts



## POGgonerogue (Jul 10, 2017)

Recently started this usually after working on the PFT basics. After a while it's gets pretty challenging. I took a few hours and wrote each workout in a notebook so I don't have to keep referring back to the website. Anyways, I'll track my progress here until I ship. Here's the link 

SOF Selection PT Preparation 3.13.2017


----------

